# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Distinguer site internet  polluant  et site  cologique .

## Martin Lestas

*Distinguer site internet  polluant  et site  cologique .*
*Il y a une diffrence, et il faut tendre vers cette seconde option.*




 ::fleche::  _L'ide selon laquelle surfer sur le web laisse une empreinte environnementale n'est pas bien ancre dans les esprits. La consommation lectrique des centres de stockage de donnes intresse peu l'utilisateur, alors que ces centres peuvent tre nergivores et parfois localiss dans des pays utilisant une lectricit issue d'une source polluante telle que les centrales  charbon._




> Une tude a montr que, en 2002, *62* % de la demande en nergie dans l'conomie numrique provenait des utilisateurs, contre *25* % pour les rseaux et *13* % pour les centres de stockage des donnes. La mme tude estime que la part des centres de donnes dans cette consommation grimpera  *23* % en 2020.


(Source : GreenIT)


*Quelques secondes pour juger une page internet*

La consommation nergtique est mesure  partir :
 Du nombre de tlchargements de la page ; Du temps de chargement des pages ; Du nombre d'animations ; De l'affichage en temps rel  ct des articles publis (nombre de partages sur Twitter, nombre de  Like  Facebook), qui entrane une consommation supplmentaire ; Du nombre de publicits.


*De bonnes pratiques simples  mettre en oeuvre (en ce qui concerne l'internaute)*

Les internautes peuvent adopter de bons rflexes comme :
 Fermer leurs onglets au fur et  mesure de leur navigation ; Limiter le recours aux animations Flash ; Ne pas surfer depuis un tlviseur ; viter de rechercher un site  partir d'un moteur de recherche lorsqu'ils en connaissent l'adresse (chaque entre sur Google par exemple suscite un flux de donnes important).


*De bonnes pratiques  mettre en place (en ce qui concerne le dveloppeur)*

 viter l'implmentation de polices originales qui ncessitent d'tre tlcharges par les lecteurs. Pour les pages statiques, le recours  un langage de programmation est source de gaspillage. (PHP par exemple.) Les publicits (animations, images, vidos) sont des donnes lourdes. Tous les  wrappers , gnrateurs de code du style DreamViewer sont des outils sales. Le mieux est d'crire son propre code.


*Saviez-vous que :*

  Les 100 sites les plus consults en France consomment en un an autant d'lectricit que 25 400 foyers , relve l'association Green Code Lab. De plus, ce chiffre ne prend en compte que l'utilisateur. 



*Et vous :*

 ::fleche::  Quelles sont vos pratiques d'co-surfeur ?
 ::fleche::  Comment voyez-vous qu'un site est polluant ?


*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Un point sur l'cologie informatique

----------


## LeBressaud

J'ai l'impression que le problme est pris  l'envers, l'impact de la source d'nergie primaire est infiniment plus important que ces quelques "bonnes pratiques"

P.S. Limitez votre utilisation d'internet et de l'informatique en gnral aux heures comprises entre 22h et 06h,  ce moment les centrales sont en surproduction de toute faon.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Comment voyez-vous qu'un site est polluant ?


C'est trs simple:

Ecologique: developpez.com
Polluant: softonic.com

----------


## yann2

Ben...

C'est le moment de ressortir le http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/

Voil, cologique en plus de tous les avantages dj cits sur le site  ::):

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Tous les  wrappers , gnrateurs de code du style DreamViewer sont des outils sales. Le mieux est d'crire son propre code.


Lol, a va faire des heureux a. {^o^}

La prochaine fois qu'on vous critique parce que vous refaites la roue, dites bien que c'est pour prserver la consommation d'nergie, mais omettez surtout de compter l'nergie consomme pendant le codage.

----------


## Martin Lestas

> omettez surtout de compter l'nergie consomme pendant le codage.


Bonjour,

De l'nergie intellectuel vous voulez dire ? Qui permet d'une part d'alli "cologie" (bien videmment as norme) mais surtout "beau code" (l pareil  prendre  la lgre, jentends par l code non surcharg inutilement, lisible par d'autres dev, modifiable, et donc un code souple et qui est plus ou moins l'exacte traduction avec le rendu final). Si vous parlez de cette nergie l, je l'ai omise intentionnellement sachant qu'elle est le fruit de rflexion, et surtout que c'st une "nergie positive" selon moi.

----------


## vinmar

Un site avec plein de pubs versus un site sans pub. Rien que a on divise par 10 (100, 1000) les temps de chargement, les requtes, etc...

----------


## Vinorcola

Dj, out Drupal, Wordpress & co...

----------


## fenkys

Bonjour,

Un _homo sapien developerus_ au repos consomme environ 30W. Lorsqu'il exerce sont activit prfre, cette consommation peut monter  60 voire plus (ce qui est moins qu'un _homo sapien footbalus_ cependant). Donc un dveloppeur en activit n'est pas du tout cologique : il dgage du CO2 a tous les niveau. Directement par la respiration et indirectement pour produire et acheminer le carburant jusqu' lui. Par ailleurs il dgage du mthane, gaz a effet de serre plus puissant que le CO2. Un dveloppeur c'est polluant, trs polluant.

Conclusion, le site web le moins polluant est celui sur lequel aucun dveloppeur n'a travaill et qui n'est vu par personne.

Un petit point de rflexion sur la pollution du web : si internet n'existait pas, quelle serait la pollution produite par les alternatives (tous types confondus) ?

----------


## Programming-Z

On nous dit quoi et comment manger, maintenant on nous dit comment surfer sur le net. ::aie:: 

Je prfre prendre a sur le ton de l'humour.

----------


## hotcryx

Personne n'a parl des dizaines, vingtaines de Tracker sur certains sites.
=> plugin Ghostery  ::):

----------


## goldbergg

> Lol, a va faire des heureux a. {^o^}
> 
> La prochaine fois qu'on vous critique parce que vous refaites la roue, dites bien que c'est pour prserver la consommation d'nergie, mais omettez surtout de compter l'nergie consomme pendant le codage.


Utiliser un diteur WYSIWYG tel que DreamViewer n'est pas refaire la roue... Juste choisir la facilit au dtriment de la qualits.
Coder une lib de fonction alors qu'il existe dj 50 libs qui font la mme chose, sa c'est rinventer la roue.

Et encore, coder un truc que l'on va optimiser pour sont application plutt qu'utilis une lib "gnrique", je ne suis mme pas sur qu'on puisse rellement parler de rinventer la roue vue que la finalit sera diffrente.

Et lnergie consomme pendant le "codage" aura au moins servie a augmenter lexprience (plutt que la dgrader en utilisant DreamViewer  & cie)  :;):

----------


## Martin Lestas

Je n'ai jamais eu la prtention de dire comment surfer, j'informe seulement sur l'impacte que a . Personnellement, je ne fais pas la moiti de ce que j'ai cris dans l'article, mais je fais juste un peu plus attention sur certaines choses (par exemple fermer les onglets que je n'utilise plus.. Des choses simple, juste par respect, je sais que sa n'aura aucun impact, peu m'importe).




> Un _homo sapien developerus_ au repos consomme environ 30W. Lorsqu'il exerce sont activit prfre, cette consommation peut monter  60 voire plus (ce qui est moins qu'un _homo sapien footbalus_ cependant). Donc un dveloppeur en activit n'est pas du tout cologique : il dgage du CO2 a tous les niveau. Directement par la respiration et indirectement pour produire et acheminer le carburant jusqu' lui. Par ailleurs il dgage du mthane, gaz a effet de serre plus puissant que le CO2. Un dveloppeur c'est polluant, trs polluant.


Bonjour,

Oui, mais un "bon" pollueur (un pollueur utile) pour la socit actuelle.

----------


## deren

Encore une rflexion de bobos cet article dcidment...

----------


## Martin Lestas

> Encore une rflexion de bobos cet article dcidment...


0 rflexion, juste des constats

PS:
bobos = urbain, cologiste, idaliste
Je ne suis ni urbain (je vis  la montagne et je dteste la ville), ni cologiste (je ne fait que respecter mon lieu de vie) ni idaliste (tout se que j'crits sont des choses qui peuvent tre ralise).

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Pollution logique et pollution matriel ?  ::weird:: 
C'est vrai qu'il arrive que se soit li  des dsagrments.

Je crois que faire allusion aux DVD auto-destructible autres fois distribus par les entreprises de locations de films serait digne gadget utilis dans un film. (militaire, espionnage?)
Mais un peu hors sujet.

----------


## Neckara

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'on exagre pas un peu ?


Bientt il ne va plus falloir faire de sport car cela pollue (rejet de CO2, consommation de nutriment, etc.).
Il faudra juste rester couch dans son lit sans bouger.

On nous balance des chiffres puis des conseils, mais j'ai l'impression qu'on s'embrouille. Je ne vois pas la cohrence logique entre tout cela. D'autant plus que certaines recommandations sont relativement ridicules comme :



> Tous les  wrappers , gnrateurs de code du style DreamViewer sont des outils sales. Le mieux est d'crire son propre code.


On peut aussi coder son propre OS afin d'viter de le tlcharger. Or je pense que coder son propre OS consomme beaucoup plus d'nergie que d'en tlcharger un.

On lance des chiffres dont je ne sais mme pas comment ils sont calculs ni mme  quoi ils correspondent concrtement :



> Les 100 sites les plus consults en France consomment en un an autant  d'lectricit que 25 400 foyers , relve l'association Green Code Lab.  De plus, ce chiffre ne prend en compte que l'utilisateur.


En 2005, on avait 25 689 000 mnages. Donc on peut considrer que les 100 sites les plus consults reprsentent moins de 0,1% de la consommation d'un foyer ?
Sachant qu'il faut aussi s'interroger sur la manire dont on value cette consommation, est-ce lectricit consomme par l'ordinateur et la box pendant la consultation de tels sites ? Ou est-ce vraiment llectricit supplmentaire consomme par la visite d'un site ?

Mais srieusement, pour 0,1%, est-ce qu'on ne se prend pas lgrement le choux pour rien ?
Est-ce qu'il n'y a pas d'autres sources de pollution plus intressante ?

EDIT : D'ailleurs, pas de chiffres sur ce qu'on pense pourvoir conomiser en suivant ces recommandations ? 50% ? 1% ? 0,1% ?

Il faut arrter de prendre des chiffres, essayer de les faire paratre impressionnant pour ensuite leur faire dire ce qu'on veut. D'ailleurs, je ne vois aucune source.

----------


## NSKis

L'cologie est louable mais dans le cas prsent, on se trompe un peu de cible!!!

Ce n'est pas vraiment au niveau du site internet que se pose le problme mais au niveau du mode de production de l'lectricit utilise...

C'est comme les gentils cologistes qui prnent l'usage de la voiture lectrique sans se soucier que l'lectricit qu'ils utilisent est produite par les centrales nuclaires franaises et les centrales lectriques  charbon allemandes... ::weird::

----------


## AhyGoon

Effectivement, c'est beau de critiquer l'internet et sa consommation.
Mais comment on ferai sinon?
Pour envoyer un mail, euh une lettre, il faudrait utiliser un vhicule (comme on le fait pour calculer la consommation nergtique des mails, on compte 1 voiture par lettre) qui fait le trajet jusqu'au destinataire.
Sans compter que pour produire le papier, l'enveloppe le timbre, tout cela se fait avec moult production de CO2.
Ensuite, pour aller se renseigner sur Wikipdia, euh pardon aller  une bibliothque trs loin car l'ouvrage est rare (d'ailleurs on a du aller visiter plusieurs bibliothque car comme on n'a pas internet pour savoir si elle ont l'ouvrage ...) ont prendra sa voiture ...

Bref, Est-ce que Internet pollue vraiment par rapport au service rendu? existe-il une solution pour ne pas polluer?

mode provoc: ON
De toute faon, mme le solaire (et ses nergies drives: olien, hydrolectrique ...)  est trs polluant, car qu'est ce que le soleil  par la plus grande central nuclaire du monde?
Quid des cologistes anti nuclaires bronzs (donc qui se sont fait irradier volontairement)?
mode provoc: OFF

Bon aprs je suis pour les sites colo, euh je veux dire sans pub ^^.

----------


## Martin Lestas

Bonjour,




> C'est comme les gentils cologistes qui prnent l'usage de la voiture lectrique sans se soucier que l'lectricit qu'ils utilisent est produite par les centrales nuclaires franaises et les centrales lectriques  charbon allemandes...


Sur ce point, il sont  la ramasse, ils veulent changer des choses bien trop grosses, leurs objectifs sont indniable et compltement idaliste. C'est le cas du fait qu'ils veulent qu'on roule en voiture lectrique c'est du grand n'importe quoi. Enfin aujourd'hui en tout cas, bien videmment dans des centaines, voir milliers d'annes nous roulerons ainsi, mais aujourd'hui il faut dj viser d'autres choses plus atteignable, d'o mon article.




> Effectivement, c'est beau de critiquer l'internet et sa consommation.
> Mais comment on ferai sinon?
> Pour envoyer un mail, euh une lettre, il faudrait utiliser un vhicule (comme on le fait pour calculer la consommation nergtique des mails, on compte 1 voiture par lettre) qui fait le trajet jusqu'au destinataire.
> Sans compter que pour produire le papier, l'enveloppe le timbre, tout cela se fait avec moult production de CO2.
> Ensuite, pour aller se renseigner sur Wikipdia, euh pardon aller  une bibliothque trs loin car l'ouvrage est rare (d'ailleurs on a du aller visiter plusieurs bibliothque car comme on n'a pas internet pour savoir si elle ont l'ouvrage ...) ont prendra sa voiture ...


"Mais comment on ferait sinon ?"
On ne ferait pas.
Ta rflexion, je trouve,  simplement un objectif de montrer la dbilit d'excuter certaines tches cologiques lis  l'informatique. Je me trompe peut-tre, dis-moi si c'est le cas.
Il faut utiliser internet, wikipdia et tout ces autres sites internet, personne ici n'a dit le contraire, je ne vois donc vraiment pas pourquoi vous dite cela.

----------


## Zefling

> Ben...
> 
> C'est le moment de ressortir le http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/
> 
> Voil, cologique en plus de tous les avantages dj cits sur le site


C'est plus lourd que http://perdu.com/  ::aie::

----------


## fenkys

> Bonjour,
> "Mais comment on ferait sinon ?"
> On ne ferait pas.
> Ta rflexion, je trouve,  simplement un objectif de montrer la dbilit d'excuter certaines tches cologiques lis  l'informatique. Je me trompe peut-tre, dis-moi si c'est le cas.
> Il faut utiliser internet, wikipdia et tout ces autres sites internet, personne ici n'a dit le contraire, je ne vois donc vraiment pas pourquoi vous dite cela.


Tu veux dire que si internet disparaissait, tu arrterai de lire et tu ne communiquerai plus par crit avec personne ? Ne pouvant plus regarder de vido en streaming tu cesserai de regarder des films aussi je suppose. 

Internet a rajout quelques usages nouveaux, mais dans la plupart des cas, ce sont des usages anciens mais d'effectus d'une faon diffrente et souvent largement moins polluante. Qu'est ce qui le moins polluant :
 - prendre sa voiture pour aller dans un magasin acheter quelque chose
 - choisir ce quelque chose sur internet, l'acheter en ligne et se le faire livrer
Les lments  prendre en compte sont que :
 - le magasin ou tu te rends n'est pas forcement approvisionn.
 - le camion de livraison peut livrer plusieurs dizaines de clients en un seul voyage.
 - dans certain cas, l'objet achet est trop gros pour que tu lemmnes et de toute faon il devra tre livr.
Au niveau des produits qui peuvent tre dmatrialis c'est encore plus impressionnant.Par exemple, j'ai chez moi environ 500 livres en papier. Imagines tu leur empreinte cologique (en arbres coups, fabrication du papier, impression, transport, etc.). Et ce qui aurais t conomiss si j'avais pu tous les charger dans une liseuse ds le dbut. On peut aussi parler de la location de DVD vs VOD, lequel est le plus cologique ?

Tout a pour dire qu'on critique la pollution induite par internet alors que dans bien des cas il remplace des services qui taient bien plus polluant.

PS : un contre exemple : perdu.com, c'est tout le contraire, il dpense de llectricit et n'apporte aucune information utile. Un site anti-cologique donc.

----------


## Neckara

> mais aujourd'hui il faut dj viser d'autres choses plus atteignable, d'o mon article.


 ne changer que de trs petites choses, on ne change rien au final. On teint pas un incendie  coup de pipettes  eau.

Ils sont peut-tre idalistes, mais ils gnrent une demande. Est-ce que l'investissement en R&D serait le mme s'il n'y avait pas cette demande ? Mme s'ils sont idaliste, est-ce qu'ils ne rendent pas petit  petit cette possibilit possible ?
Bien qu'on puisse critiquer les voitures lectriques (e.g. la fabrication des batteries polluent), on fait au moins progresser la recherche et on tente de trouver une alternative viable au ptrole.

Quand bien mme ils se plantent, on aura au moins eu le mrite d'explorer une solution potentielle. Je pense que c'est beaucoup plus bnfique que de simplement fermer ses onglets quand on navigue sur internet.

----------


## Martin Lestas

> ne changer que de trs petites choses, on ne change rien au final. On teint pas un incendie  coup de pipettes  eau.
> 
> Ils sont peut-tre idalistes, mais ils gnrent une demande. Est-ce que l'investissement en R&D serait le mme s'il n'y avait pas cette demande ? Mme s'ils sont idaliste, est-ce qu'ils ne rendent pas petit  petit cette possibilit possible ?
> Bien qu'on puisse critiquer les voitures lectriques (e.g. la fabrication des batteries polluent), on fait au moins progresser la recherche et on tente de trouver une alternative viable au ptrole.
> 
> Quand bien mme ils se plantent, on aura au moins eu le mrite d'explorer une solution potentielle. Je pense que c'est beaucoup plus bnfique que de simplement fermer ses onglets quand on navigue sur internet.


Et je ne vois pas comment l'teindre aujourd'hui non plus, mme avec la recherche.

Je pense simplement qu'en tant de crise, nous devons mettre l'argent autre part que dans l'cologie. Imaginons 1 seconde que les cologiste soit au pouvoir, c'est un fait, la coup de la vie sera plus chre : pour les recherches comme tu dis, et j'en passe. Bref, notre population n'est pas prt  un tel changement, car tre cologiste est tre extrmiste. Or, la population (en France en tout cas), n'est pas extrmiste en majorit. Ainsi, il n'est pas possible d'avoir un prsident cologiste de nos jours. (Demain par contre je l'espre).
Fermer ses onglets, bien sr quand on y pense sa ne sert  pratiquement rien du tout c'est peut-tre juste 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% de notre consommation mondiale. Mais c'est simplement par idologie : ne pas s'en foutre. Bien sr quand je dis fermer ses onglets se n'est pas que a, a va avec le recyclage, et toute les bonne pratique du quotidien.

----------


## Neckara

> c'est un fait, la coup de la vie sera plus chre : pour les recherches comme tu dis, et j'en passe.


Je t'arrte tout de suite, la recherche est un trs grand moteur de croissance, c'est cela qui peut nous donner un avantage face aux autres pays.
La recherche, c'est innover, crer des brevets, essayer de se placer en leader dans un domaine, ce n'est pas rien et cela peut donner un trs grand pouvoir, ne serait-ce qu'avec les normes.

La France ne reconnat pas du tout la recherche  sa juste valeur, ce qui explique aussi, en partie, notre situation conomique actuelle...




> Mais c'est simplement par idologie : ne pas s'en foutre. Bien sr quand je dis fermer ses onglets se n'est pas que a


Mais n'est-ce pas un peu extrme ?

----------


## Saverok

> Je t'arrte tout de suite, la recherche est un trs grand moteur de croissance, c'est cela qui peut nous donner un avantage face aux autres pays.
> La recherche, c'est innover, crer des brevets, essayer de se placer en leader dans un domaine, ce n'est pas rien et cela peut donner un trs grand pouvoir, ne serait-ce qu'avec les normes.


Parfaitement d'accord.




> La France ne reconnat pas du tout la recherche  sa juste valeur, ce qui explique aussi, en partie, notre situation conomique actuelle...


Pas du tout d'accord.
Au contraire, en France, la recherche est parfaitement reconnue et c'est mme historique.
Par contre, en France, il y a un regard ddaigneux sur les recherches appliques qui concernent justement la plupart du temps les domaines IT.
La France, par un snobisme que je ne comprends pas trop, n'a d'yeux que pour la recherche fondamentale...

----------


## Neckara

> Au contraire, en France, la recherche est parfaitement reconnue et c'est mme historique.
> Par contre, en France, il y a un regard ddaigneux sur les recherches appliques qui concernent justement la plupart du temps les domaines IT.


Au temps pour moi alors. Je ne connais pas trs bien tous les domaines dans la recherche, je ne frquente que celle de la recherche informatique.

Alors je ne sais pas si cela touche que l'informatique, mais j'ai l'impression qu'tre BAC+8 en France est beaucoup plus reconnu  l'tranger qu'en France.
J'ai vu l'anne dernire un document sur le salaire moyen en dbut de carrire de plusieurs carrire. Un chercheur en informatique avait un salaire presque deux fois plus faible qu'un BAC+5 en informatique.
J'ai aussi l'impression qu'tre chercheur en informatique est, dans les esprits, moins valorisant que d'autres postes BAC+5. Certains sont aussi enseignant-chercheurs, je peux dire que du ct lves, ils sont souvent vu comme de simples profs comme on en avait au lyce. On en oublie totalement qu'ils sont chercheurs.

C'est un sujet dont j'aimerais bien discuter, veux-tu que j'ouvre un sujet afin qu'on puisse en parler sans partir en HS?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

La recherche applique se rduit souvent  des rapports d'ingnierie (trouver des techniques existantes, les appliques  un contexte donn et crire les rsultats de manire plus ou moins structure), ce qui rend les rsultats naturellement peu gnralisables (mme si c'est super efficace ici, a ne veut pas dire que a le serait ailleurs) et le qualificatif de "recherche" discutable (qu'est-ce que a nous apprend au final de savoir que telle technique marche du tonnerre dans un problme spcifique  IBM ?). J'imagine que c'est aussi une raison de culture, mais si on se place dans l'optique que la recherche vise  amliorer les connaissances humaines (et non celles de quelques uns) alors a ne m'tonne pas que certains trouvent ce genre de travaux peu glorieux. Ce style de recherche est rarement exploitable en l'tat, vu qu'il faut de nombreuses applications dans des domaines diffrents avant de pouvoir gnraliser, et pourtant on a vite fait d'utiliser le moindre de ces travaux comme rfrence ds lors que a "dit" quelque chose qui nous intresse (aujourd'hui encore je lis un article A o on crit que tel article B parle de telle chose alors que je n'en vois pas la moindre trace quand je lis B). Qui plus est, les grosses entreprises sont gnralement les seules  avoir les donnes suffisantes pour faire de la recherche applique (de moins en moins grce aux communauts Internet, mais a reste encore assez marginal je trouve), et on a vite fait le rapprochement entre fonds privs et influence.

a ne m'tonne donc pas qu'on voit ce genre de travaux de travers. Moi-mme j'ai dvelopp un certain dgot envers ce style de travaux. Il y en a des trs bien fait, mais au final ce n'est que quand a ne marche pas que a t'apporte des leons. Quand a marche, la technique est tellement spcialise pour le contexte donn qu'au final, on ne sait plus ce qu'on value : la technique, la capacit du designer  l'applique (souvent combine avec d'autre, ce qui rajoute  la confusion) pour en tirer quelque chose, ou les capacits de rdaction des auteurs de l'article (non parce que des fois tu as des trucs qui sortent on se demande d'o). La recherche applique c'est bien, mais pour moi a se limite  la phase de validation : stresser la technique pour voir si elle est effectivement applicable et utile. Au passage, je pense que ce dgot vient pour une bonne part des articles que je peux lire sur les mthodes statistiques (de manire large), o au final on se contente d'tablir des corrlations et c'est tout. Mais si on ne va pas jusqu' l'explication, pour moi ce n'est pas mieux que de la divination : on ne sait pas comment a marche, mais a marche, donc on utilise.

Dans mon domaine par exemple (recherche d'experts) on fait difficilement la diffrence entre expertise, rputation, confiance (_trust_) ou intrt. Ici on utilisera telle source de donnes pour montrer une certaine expertise, l on l'utilisera pour montrer une certaine confiance. Et l'valuation de ces techniques est d'autant plus discutable : on cre une technique, et ses rsultats doivent correspondre avec (i) l'auto-valuation des gens, (ii) l'valuation qu'ils se donnent entre eux, ou (iii) des sources de donnes qu'on n'a pas utilis, mais qui n'ont pas t valides non plus comme tant une bonne rfrence. En bref, soit on fait face aux limites humaines (qui ne sont pas vraiment exploitables  moins que tout le monde connaisse trs bien tout le monde, une bonne blague donc) soit on tourne en rond en crant une technique  valuer et une autre pour l'valuation. L j'arrive  la fin de ma thse sur le sujet, et du coup son contenu est majoritairement de la thorie. Trop de problmes (je peux rajouter les mesures utilises, tires de la Recherche d'Information mais appliques de manire simplistes) pour me sentir satisfait de l'existant. Mais comme on n'a pas besoin de savoir comment a fonctionne pour pouvoir l'utiliser, il y a une forte tendance  chercher la simple corrlation pour "prouver" que a marche, et hop c'est vendu.

Alors on pourra me traiter de pessimiste, mais entre les "bons" articles et ceux "bien rdigs", tout le monde n'est pas capable de faire la diffrence. Et avec la course aux publications et aux financements, il est devenu plus important de bien rdig que de bien chercher (sic).

Edit : Et dsol pour le HS. {'^_^}

----------


## air-dex

> Ben...
> 
> C'est le moment de ressortir le http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/
> 
> Voil, cologique en plus de tous les avantages dj cits sur le site


Inversement cela me fait penser  Windows Central. Ce site a une dizaine d'entits (source : Ghostery) pour de l'analytique, de la publicit, des outils en lien avec les rseaux sociaux, etc. Et au milieu de tout a il y a.... quelque chose pour optimiser le site.  ::aie::

----------


## Paenitentia

GreenPeace a ralis le rapport Clicking Clean: How Companies are Creating the Green Internet.

Bien qu'il ait le mrite de poser certaines bases, il est bien trop limit  mes yeux. Celui-ci ne s'intresse qu' l'nergie primaire utilise pour alimenter les centres de donnes. Sur ce plan, Google, Facebook et Apple sont plus "verts" qu'Amazon.

Il faudrait cependant pondrer ces rsultats par l'efficience des applications. La dpense d'nergie effectue pour le service rendu est-elle optimale ? Facebook a travaill dans ce sens via le dveloppement de HHVM.

Il est en consquence parfois compliqu de dterminer  partir d'une interface si un site est polluant ou non, en ceci que les fonctionnalits, l'architecture applicative, l'hbergement et le code serveur ont un impact tout aussi important sur le bilan global.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Parfaitement d'accord
> 
> Pas du tout d'accord.
> Au contraire, en France, la recherche est parfaitement reconnue et c'est mme historique.
> Par contre, en France, il y a un regard ddaigneux sur les recherches appliques qui concernent justement la plupart du temps les domaines IT.
> La France, par un snobisme que je ne comprends pas trop, n'a d'yeux que pour la recherche fondamentale...


Et moi pas du tout d'accord avec ton pas du tout d'accord ! La recherche scientifique j'ai bien connu (Institut Pasteur, INSERM, ORSTOM) dans mes jeunes annes. En cette priode de plein emploi on trouvait le moyen de nous mettre des contrats prcaires, de vacataires ( l'INSERM j'tais pay par un crdit de consommables et je ne cotisais mme pas  l'ASSEDIC). Le tout sous-pay , bien videmment. En fait on faisait un boulot de chercheurs mais on n'tait que des techniciens. Donc nos noms n'apparaissaient jamais dans les publications scientifiques. C'tait le lieu de la fodalit : il y avait les "nobles", les chercheurs (qui tous n'taient pas bien pays, pour autant, tout comme les chevaliers cadets) et les roturiers (les techniciens). On dpendait compltement du chef de labo dont on tait les vassaux. Passer dans un autre labo tait impossible.

Ajout  cela la gestion du matriel o tout tait proprit prive du labo car il n'y avait pas un pool commun. Qui aurait t d'autant plus utile car, par essence, dans la recherche on peut avoir l'ide d'utiliser un certain matriel et,  la pratique, s'apercevoir que cette technique n'est pas bonne. Mais on ne peut renvoyer ce matriel (souvent trs onreux)  un "magasin central" qui n'existait pas o il pourrait tre utilis par d'autres, on le stockait, en pure perte, dans une pice du sous-sol rserve  cet usage.

Les "scientifiques", tout comme les enseignants, d'ailleurs, se plaignent toujours de ne pas avoir des "moyens", mais il faut voir le gchis et la gabegie qui rgne dans ce milieu mandarino-bureaucratique. Au point que quelques pionniers ont du finir leurs travaux aux USA. Comme le professeur Luc Montagnier, notre voisin du dessous (et qui nous empestait avec ses bouillons de cultures quand il les avait striliss et qu'il les rejetait aux gouts).

----------


## Chauve souris

Et bien qu'on on aura plus qu' se proccuper des sites "polluants" ou non on pourra dire que la population humaine se portera bien. Et c'est loin d'tre le cas et c'est de pire en pire  ::calim2:: 

Quelques numrations :

1. La surpopulation mondiale en particulier dans des pays incapables d'assumer cette croissance humaine (donc ils viennent dferler en Europe)
2. L'nergie produite sans la moindre rflexion sur ses consquences (il faut tre fou, ou japonais, pour construire une centrale nuclaire sur le bord de la mer dans un pays soumis aux tremblements de terre et aux tsunamis)
3. La dgradation de la nourriture provoquant obsits et tous les pathologies qui vont avec. Il est dit que la pathologie mondiale de l'obsit dpasse celle de la sous-nutrition.
4. La pollution intellectuelle par la crtinisation des consciences (les jeunes, bien sr, en priorit) scotches  leur tloche ou  leur smartphone branch sur fesse bouc (ce truc, comme Coca-Cola est un quasi monopole dans le tiers-monde). Crtinisation qui les prive de toute curiosit, de tout dsir d'apprendre, de toute relations humaine vraie.
5. Sans oublier la pollution chimique, toujours bien prsente et incontrle. Non pas tant les authentiques poisons mais toutes sortes de produits sournois (issus des plastiques) qui diffusent perturbateurs endocriniens, cancrognes divers et s'attaquent mme  la capacit reproductive.

Mais je vous rassure : les balises qui composent mon site ont t leves en plein air et nourries exclusivement au grain  ::aie::

----------

